# Cleaning alloy wheel nut covers



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

When I bought the car (Secondhand) I didn't notice anything but when I had a closer look later, I noticed some white marks on the caps that go over the alloy wheel nuts.

Twice the car has been washed, and alloys treated with megs hot rims, neat. They still haven't come off so I took them off.


















This is _after_ they've been soaked in the sink in fairy-liquid water, scrubbed with brillo and vegetable scrubber. They looked like they were clean so I left them to dry on the window sill.

Any idea what it is? I can scrape some of it off but it doesn't come off completely.

What can I do?


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

black permenant marker pen ? 

prime and paint?


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

a blast of black paint will sort them out :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

If you haven't already got the paint to paint them, then just buy new ones. I think they are something like 30-50p each.

The reason they have gone like that is staining from a strong TFR which is probably what the car was cleaned with on a regular basis before you bought it.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

ads2k said:


> If you haven't already got the paint to paint them, then just buy new ones. I think they are something like 30-50p each.
> 
> The reason they have gone like that is staining from a strong TFR which is probably what the car was cleaned with on a regular basis before you bought it.


TFR? Traffic film remover?

The car would have been valeted before I set eyes on it, so it was probably from that.

I could use marker pen, but it'd probably come off when detail the car next.


----------



## Richard (Feb 1, 2006)

its the wheel cleaner or tfr used by someone cleaning it. 

had my audi cleaned before going to a wedding due to lack of time and the numpties used some sort of wheel cleaner and my caps went white too. I think some neat apc sorted it. 

they are cheap so if it really bothers you replace the damaged ones and keep the others as you are guaranteed to loose a couple


----------

